# 88 Stanza Starter Trouble



## nawlige (Dec 31, 2004)

I have an 88 stanza it will start some times and sometimes it will not.( more often not) I think it is the starter. It will cost me more than i paid for the car to get that replaced even if i provide the part. If there is anyone who knows where the starter is on the 88 stanza and how to remove it, i would be much obliged if you could share that with me. I have a little experience working on cars and believe that i could do this if i was aware how to do it. *Please Help*


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

I never removed mine, but the started is located on the back of the engine, below the intake manifold. I assume you just disconnect the wires, undo the bolts and just pull it out. Not too hard.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

BakaSama said:


> I never removed mine, but the started is located on the back of the engine, below the intake manifold. I assume you just disconnect the wires, undo the bolts and just pull it out. Not too hard.


 exactly...its a pain to get too but cheaper than someone else doing it. should only be a wire connection and two bolts..the bolts will be hard to get too. i've never done a CA20E starter but i'd imagine it coudl be easier to get to from under the car but always check it out before you get into it.


----------

